# This years advanture? Austria, Solvenia, Croatia Greece?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks.

Just mulling over some ideas for a possible adventure this year. Haven't discussed it with Mrs D yet but wondering about Austria. Mrs D wanted to go last year but we never got there. 

I am also considering Slovenia and Croatia as well but then I also want to see Greece. Not sure if we could fit them all in though. Looks a long drive to Greece but then I wondered about driving to Venice, getting the ferry to Greece then either driving up to Croatia or just getting the ferry back to Venice. I was thinking of starting in May when it should be good weather in Greece but maybe not so hot in Austria. I would then work my way gradually north as the summer progresses.

I suspect this could prove an expensive trip though. What I want to avoid in all these countries is having to use campsites all the time. I gather Greece is great for wilding but not sure about the others. A quick look at Camping car infos does give some Aire type places and wild spots but not many in the other countries. I gather wilding is illegal in Austria.

Don't mind the odd quiet ACSI site or small CL type sites though if anyone can recommend any.

Any must see places or places to stop you would recommend or indeed any ideas for the itinary?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We would love to go back to Croatia and get down to Dubrovnik - we only did Istria, maybe some time soon.. Have a word with Peejay before he gors off, and of course Don Madge for his knowledge of Greece and the islands etc.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

ever thought of eastland/Latvija/Lithuania?

might be a real adventure. 
there is a ferry connection from Kiel (Germany) to Klaipeda (Lithuania)
ferry link :

http://www.baltikum24.de/litauen/fa...-baltic.html?gclid=COOp59_4m64CFYYXzQodzDrCKA

regards
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

satco said:


> ever thought of eastland/Latvija/Lithuania?
> 
> might be a real adventure.
> there is a ferry connection from Kiel (Germany) to Klaipeda (Lithuania)
> ...


Thanks. Maybe one day I hope but if we go it will be fairly early summer so I am hoping to get some warm weather. Not sure if Lithuania will be warm as its quite far north although a good way east which can make a difference.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Done a few Euro trips by motorbike and van. Greece from Venice straight forward although the Ancona to Greece (Igoumenitsa) allows campers on the top deck and allows you to use your vehicle - you just pay a deck class passenger fare on top.

We drove down to south of Zadar in the Hiace 2 years ago - via one of the most untouristic/unspoiled country of all Europe - Slovenia - stunning place. You can comfortably drive to Croatia from Englandshire in 4 days


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dandywarhol said:


> Done a few Euro trips by motorbike and van. Greece from Venice straight forward although the Ancona to Greece (Igoumenitsa) allows campers on the top deck and allows you to use your vehicle - you just pay a deck class passenger fare on top.
> 
> We drove down to south of Zadar in the Hiace 2 years ago - via one of the most untouristic/unspoiled country of all Europe - Slovenia - stunning place. You can comfortably drive to Croatia from Englandshire in 4 days


Thanks

A quick look via the Direct Ferries website returns a price of €683 Euros return from Ancona. Seems a lot but I have heard Greek ferry booking is a bit of a black art.

I might leave Greece for another time. Its maybe too much to do in one summer trip.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

I think it really depends on how long you've got. One six week holiday ( 2005) we went through France and Germany to Austria but stayed in Vienna then went on to Slovenia which was wonderful ( if a little wet!) 
These last years we've gone to Greece- also wonderful but as I said, depends on how long you've got for your trip. If you need any help or info, pm me.

If you can be bothered to read my write-ups, go to www.magbaztravels.com , go to 'fellow travellers' on left and scroll down for Maggie Bevis items. It might give you some ideas. There are loads of pics too but they aren't with the article- they are elsewhere on the site. Last year's Greek trip is on my blog www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com . 
happy planning!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

helenoftroy said:


> I think it really depends on how long you've got. One six week holiday ( 2005) we went through France and Germany to Austria but stayed in Vienna then went on to Slovenia which was wonderful ( if a little wet!)
> These last years we've gone to Greece- also wonderful but as I said, depends on how long you've got for your trip. If you need any help or info, pm me.
> 
> If you can be bothered to read my write-ups, go to www.magbaztravels.com , go to 'fellow travellers' on left and scroll down for Maggie Bevis items. It might give you some ideas. There are loads of pics too but they aren't with the article- they are elsewhere on the site. Last year's Greek trip is on my blog www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com .
> happy planning!


Thanks. I have looked at your site before. Excellent and will delve deeper. Im not sure how long we will have. Last year we were supposed to be away for 3 months max and ended up being away 5. I just wish we were full timing and then it wouldnt be an issue but thats another story and not a good subject in our house at the moment!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thanks
> 
> A quick look via the Direct Ferries website returns a price of €683 Euros return from Ancona. Seems a lot but I have heard Greek ferry booking is a bit of a black art.
> 
> .


Have you tried Anek ? They've got 30% off for booking a return fare, 10% off for booking before the end of February and 10% off for over 60s ( if applicable !).

We used them- by phone rather than online- and got no end off. They do camping-on-board via both Venice and Ancona.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Thanks Griz

Haven't looked at it properly yet. Would like to see Venice again. Went there last on a school trip when I was 14.

Wont be eligable for the over 60's discount just yet as only 46!

I must admit Im torn really. At least if we go early May the weather in greece is going to be good wheras the other places could be questionable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Haven't looked at it properly yet. Would like to see Venice again. Went there last on a school trip when I was 14.
> 
> .


I read somewhere that the Venetian authorities were going to move the cruise port to another part of the lagoon as the liners were causing too much wash and undermining foundations. Whether this will also apply to the big ferries I don't know, but anyone who wants the experience of cruising into Venice might be advised to do it soon !

Vienna is celebrating the 150th anniversary of the birth of Klimt this year so will be especially gorgeous ( we hope !). If you go then make sure to travel on the Ring-Kai-Ring tram which does the whole glorious circuit for one tram ticket -or free with your Vienna Card.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lowest I can get Anek on the website is €720 from Venice to Greece. It makes you choose accomodation so I just chose Deck for two passengers. Maybe your right, it might be better to ring up. Seems a lot of money.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> LMaybe your right, it might be better to ring up. Seems a lot of money.


Ring up...we used Skype as the phone number was in Greece.

G


----------

